# FR: tout le monde + singulier



## amanda764

I wanted to check if 'tout le monde' would use the same verb form as 'on' or as 'ils'
any help appreciated 


*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## mapping

tout le monde is singular so it would be the same verb form as "on".


----------



## anglais_all_the_way

ok i always forget which one is correct here - singular or plural

tout le monde a 
ou
tout le monde ont

stupid question i know but help appreciated!!...cheers


----------



## DearPrudence

Not a stupid question at all!!
In this case, "*tout le monde*" requires the singular 
* tout le monde a *


----------



## kate123

Hi,
Is it correct to say

*Tout le monde aime Garfield.*

instead of

*Tout le monde aiment Garfield. *?


thank you


----------



## carolineR

like everybody, tout le monde is singular


----------



## Maddo

Hi it's about a group of people at an ice rink, but would 'tout le monde' be singular :

tout le monde est tombé par terre

or plural:

tout le monde sont tombés par terre

?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

There is but one single world, so use the singular! Even if it means a lot of people.


----------



## Mme Machin

So "Everyone is welcome" is "Tout le monde est le bienvenu?"
"Tout le monde est le (la) bienvenu(e)?"


----------



## Valdensis

I would say "tout le monde est bienvenu", without "le". "Bienvenu" is an adjective.


----------



## Mme Machin

Other threads said you needed to use the le despite bienvenu being an adjective . . .


----------



## Maître Capello

Mme Machin said:


> So "Everyone is welcome" is "Tout le monde est le bienvenu?"
> "Tout le monde est le (la) bienvenu(e)?"


Yes, _Tout le monde est le bienvenu_. 

But, as with _on_, you can't use it in the feminine → _Tout le monde est la bienvenue _



Valdensis said:


> I would say "tout le monde est bienvenu", without "le". "Bienvenu" is an adjective.


No. _Bienvenu_ can also be a noun (see TLFi s.v. bienvenu).


----------



## Snuffleupagus

voici ce que j'ai:
Tout le monde essayent de trouver leur vrai vocation.

   alors, Je croîs que ‘tlm’ sont en le troisième personne pluriel et que c’’est *leur* plutôt que *leurs* vocation(s)
Et 'vrai' d'accorde-t-il au pluriel?


----------



## melu85

Avec "tout le monde", on accorde (le verbe, le pronom possessif, etc.) comme avec le pronom singulier "il".


----------

